# Baby Surprise Jacket



## decodiva (Oct 31, 2012)

Morning all. I have just read somewhere that if I can find - Knitting and Crochet Workshops 1234 I can find details of 'Two ladies coming from London to give a workshop on the Baby surprise jacket. 

Can anyone direct me to a link as I can't find details on this website. Many thanks.
Jan :?:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a link to the confirmed workshops
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-112354-1.html


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I've seen a lot of baby surprise jackets on this forum but have never seen a pattern available in UK. I wonder why the knitting magazines don't publish one.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

inishowen said:


> I've seen a lot of baby surprise jackets on this forum but have never seen a pattern available in UK. I wonder why the knitting magazines don't publish one.


The baby surprise jacket is a very heavily guarded copyrighted thing. Meg Swanson, the daughter of Elizabeth Zimmermann, holds the copyrights for all EZ's patterns. This is worldwide and the pattern is available to be purchased from schoolhouse press. 
You could go to the library and borrow a book by Elizabeth Zimmermann that has the pattern in it. Under the fair use laws as governing the US and Canada, you may make a photocopy of the pattern for your own personal use. You would have to check out the copyright laws that govern your country regarding fair use. 
Having said all that, here is a free preemie baby surprise jacket pattern that has been made available with permission from Meg Swanson.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/baby-surprise-jacket-preemie-sized


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Baby Surprise revisited can be found in Knitters magazine Fall of 1999.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> inishowen said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen a lot of baby surprise jackets on this forum but have never seen a pattern available in UK. I wonder why the knitting magazines don't publish one.
> ...


thanks for the info. I hadn't realised it was copyright. (although I should have) I will try my local library to see if they have it in a book.


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

I recommend buying the pattern from Schoolhouse Press because directions are given for multiple sizes. You can't make just one . . . .


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

inishowen said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > inishowen said:
> ...


It is where I got my copy. :thumbup:
Check out this site too for lots more information and tips and a tutorial on making this. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-21217-1.html


----------



## Carolyn Rose (May 20, 2011)

Well worth buying the copy from School House Press.I managed to get a copy of the original from the libray after ordering the pattern on line.The new pattern is easier to read & if like me will be doing a lot more of these.


----------

